# How accurate is bbt charting after a miscarriage??



## Summersun02

I went for my first appointment on October 17th and I was suppose to be almost 12 weeks. They baby only measured 7-8 weeks. I was devastated. My husband and I conceived 1st try. That would of been baby #3. We have 2 daughters. I had a d&c the next day (October 18th). My husband and I agreed to wait a few cycles but then we both decided to try right away. We had a dream to expand our family and for what ever gods reason was for my miscarriage we still want more children. So around the 8th or 9th day after my d&c I started charting and checking my cervix position and CM. I got a negative pregnancy test 10 days after the d&c. I only took one test so it could of been negative sooner than 10 days. My average cycle is 30 days but I've had a few 27-29 day cycles. I also had a positive opk on CD11 (after d&c). I had the EWCM with a high, soft, open cervix. If my temp stayed up Fertility Friend showed I would of ovulated on day 14. But my temp came down. My temps have been in the 97's and I think one 98°. When I got pregnant in August my pre ovulation temps were in the low 96's and rose to high 96 to low 97. So right now my temps are in the same range as before but no detected ovulation. Could my temp just be screwy from the miscarriage? Could I have ovulated? Is bbt charting accurate after a miscarriage? Anyone else have a similar situation? I'm starting to drive myself crazy with the what if's. If we didn't conceive I just want to get my first AF and try again. I'm going to try to attach a picture of my chart so far. Thanks for any and all advice.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2013-11-07-08-25-16.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Summersun02

13 people have viewed my question. Please make a comment. Every time I post a question I get 1 maybe 2 answers but other people get 100's. I have no one else to talk to to get answers. I've tried searching on Google and can't come up with the answers I'm looking for. You may be able to help me. Don't read and run. Please comment. Thank you.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Hi Summersun. I'm very sorry about your loss. Yes, your temps could be screwy after a m/c, especially right after. Anything is possible so I suppose it's possible you O'd but I would think that it's more likely your body is trying to readjust itself hormonally. I would err on the side of not having O'd and keep BD'ing 'til you either see you O'd or AF shows. Our bodies do all kinds of weird things after m/c, including giving us preggo/O'ing symptoms/signs for no good reason :wacko: . I did not start temping right after my m/c's so no personal experience there but maybe someone else will come along and chime in who has BTDT. Also, some women don't O after a loss so don't let it freak you out if you don't. I know it's difficult to think about anything else but TTC/getting pg ASAP but try to figure out some ways to bring some more mellow your way and the headtrip this pulls will be less intense. And we need less intense in this TTCAL game yeah? :winkwink:


----------



## Literati_Love

Personally, my temps were still accurate immediately following the m/c and clearly showed when I ovulated. Certainly certain things can throw your temps off like time of day, sickness, temperature change in your house etc, but I wouldn't think having a miscarriage would make your temps inaccurate if your hCG is back to zero. I agree with the girl above in that I would err in the side of not ovulating yet just in case. An m/c can make your cycle really wonky so it's possible you will ovulate quite a bit later than usual. 

Hang in there! And I am sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## DD80

I'm sorry for your loss. :hugs: 

I wish I took temps right after my MC, but I didn't really. I think I had a chemical right after and I temped (sporadically, and in the evening) and my temps were high (98.5) at about 9-10 dp(suspected)o. Like 14 dpo I had terrible cramps and my temp went down to like 97.7, 97.4, then I got my period about a week after that - pretty late for me. The next month I temped sporadically, but enough to know I had a rise after ovulation that stayed until about 3 days into my period. This cycle I am temping regularly and the same. 

So, all that being said, I don't know if I'm much help. :( I wish you the best of luck though!


----------



## 3Minions

Keep in mind that even if your temps indicate you are ovulating, your uterus might not be in any sort of condition to allow implantation. My first AF post D&C was unlike anything I had every experienced ever before in my life... Spotting, bleeding, oozing brown stuff.... 
GL!


----------

